# How long til my Guppies Give Birth (video)?



## TheAquaSpecialist (Aug 31, 2009)

How long til my Guppies Give Birth?
They are huge and have huge gravid spots.
They are also boxed off.

Here's a Video:
YouTube - Pregnant Guppies! How long do you think til they give birth?

Can anyone tell me how long you guys think??
Thx

TheAquaSpecialist


----------



## softiegirl (Aug 3, 2009)

looks to be just a matter of days. always when you least expect it!!!! good luck!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I would advise seperating those two because Ive had one female eat the other's babies as they were born... that breeder box should have came with a little divider...


----------



## TheAquaSpecialist (Aug 31, 2009)

yes, it does have a tank divider.
I woke up today with my guppies missing and 2 snails in there place. I have a feeling the apple snail tipped it when getting in and the guppies swam out. Do you think I could keep one in a 3 gallon tank with marbles and the other in a breeder box?
Thx


----------



## TheAquaSpecialist (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, meant to say it has a divider for the box.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah, putting one in a tank by itself is a better idea anyways... less stressful for the female... try putting some floating plants in there too.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Floating plants or marbles will work for isolating the fry from the female.


----------

